# ROOF LEAK REPAIR



## Clay-Doh

Over 14 years in business. Commercial roofing contractor with 10 pages of government and commercial references in 5 states. Manufacturer certified with Petersen Aluminum, MBCI, Architectural Building Componenets, Soprema, Inc., and approved installer for Met-Tile. Specializing in metal and low-slope roofing systems, also shingles, tile, and single ply. 



State licenced, $2 million liability and umbrellainsurance, and workmen's compensation insurance. 



We can repair that leak on your home or business, and guarantee it for 1 year. *Most repairs can be done for our standard price of $300 and includes a 1 year guarantee on the repair job.* If the job willbe more extensive and cost more,I will put the price in writing in the contractfor you to decide wether or not to have the work done.



Please contact us for a bid and end that drip! 



Look forward to working for you!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

He said end that drip!!!!oke


----------



## surfstryker

I sent you a pm. Give me a call Clay.


----------



## LuckyLady

PM sent.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Just got your PM Larry...give you a call this evening.



Burt, got your number, I'll give you a call early evening also. Thanx guys!


----------



## ?MEGA

bump for Clay, he really knows his stuff- walked me through some stuff another 'local' screwed me on. If you have a leak, with all the stuff that can go wrong fixing it, its best to leave it to a pro and Clay is def a pro. thanks :clap


----------



## jjam

Ida's heavy rains revealed a leak/drip..LOL

Clay, when you get caught up..pls give me a shout I definitely need your expert advice and roof repair...

and thanks Omega for bumping this up...I kinda put the leak on ignore til I read your post..

Thanks,

Jimmy


----------



## OLDCRAB

One more vote for Clay.........he knows how to take a leak.....


----------



## OLDCRAB

Oh yeah, forgot to finish.........and fix it......


----------



## lobsterman

Clay I need a new roof but I live in Shalimar. What say you?


----------



## Clay-Doh

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Thanx for the good words guys! 

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Jimmy, I'll give you a call this afternoon. 

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Drew, this is what I was truing to explain over the phone yesterday about keeping the shingles a minimum of 12" from the transition change.

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">And heres same roof finished

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">And another before and after...

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">And H2O mark, got your PM, I'll give you a call. Sure do build crickets. From small ones behind this chimey like on this 5-V Crimp roof we put on..

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">To this one were the customer wanted the flat roof gone, so we built a "cricket" so big coming back from the chimney we eliminated his flat roof..

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Before..

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">And the "cricket"..

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">And finished (before the wood siding and facia were painted)

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Hey Lobsterman...Shalimar is our area. But to be upfront, if your looking for shingles, you can probably find another company to do it cheaper. I have a hard time competeing for residential shingle work as far as price goes. NOt that I wouldn't want to, and do an outstanding job, but I am pretty sure we would be higher priced than most. But if you would still like a proposal, let me know.

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Now, if metal is what make you happy, thats our gig, and now is the time to get it. Shingles are $60 per sq right now, however, I can get 26 gauge Galvalume thru fastened panels for $55.50 per sq right now, which is the lowest metal has ever been. If your decking is sound, there is no need to tear off the existing shingles. 30# felt can be installed over the shingles, and the metal installedright over that, wich saves labor fees.

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Labor to install metal ismore than shingles, butwe can install a Galvalume metal roof right now for around $75 per sq.more than what it would cost todo a tear-off and shingle install. But it's getting ready to jump up again in price!

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Here is the type of panels (and other profiles available also) I am talking about.

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">If you don't like Galvalume and would rather have a painted panel in any one of the colors in this link, it's going to be about $25 per sq. more. not including the metalic colors. Those are more..but man they look good.

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">http://metalroofingcenter.com/products.html

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Not including the metalic colors. Those are more..but man they look good.

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">









<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: medium 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma">Let me know if it's something your intrested in Lobsterman.


----------



## H2OMARK

Thanks Clay, my chimney is ~ 5' wide and is located in the eave/sophette (sp). Water won't shed fast enough on the IDA type storms we have been getting.

Mark


----------



## BananaTom

_*Thank you Clay for repairing my chimney leak Saturday!!!! *_

_*With the recent heavy rains, my roof developed a leak at the chimney. I asked Clay to come and fix it for us. Got the call Saturday that he could make in the afternoon. He got finished just as the sun set, and then more big rains came that night, and NO More Leaks.*_

_*Got rain tested the same dy the repair was preformed. *_

_*Thanks Buddy!!!!!!!*_


----------



## lobsterman

Clay, I must say we do have a small leak in the master bedroom so I am not sure about the decking. That is why I say we need a new roof. I would be interested in prices for sure.


----------



## Clay-Doh

PM sent lobsterman


----------



## Clay-Doh

:bump



We have had a lot of rains...if anyone is needing a repair, or if your insurance is trying to drop you and wants a roof report/inspection, we can write that up too. Have done plenty and helped people keep from getting dropped, have even helped some get a discount.


----------



## Clay-Doh

If I can't fix your drip, you probably need to see a doctor and get some penicilliin! Call me with any repairs or projects!

Some our projects recently. 

This was a huge mansion in Florella with turn of the century Victorian style metal shingles that the owners wanted replicated. We were able to get a reproduction shingleat a pretty penny, but they were thrilled. Brandy also did some beautiful work on the inside.... when the huge storm in December blew the freshly installed Peel & Stick off that was even buttun capped down on the edges, and caused over $5,000 worth of damages inside. The owners where happy when they got all new renovations inside from Brandyalso...out of my pocket! Oh well...win some lose some.




















Lookin at this pic I realize what a sexy ass I got! Haa haa</p>










</p>




















I have about 8 squares of htese metal shingles left over if anybody has decorative dormers, or eyebrows (overhangs over windows) that you would like with a contrasting roof material, or gazebo. I will basically install them for the price of labor. They were around $300 per sq for just the shingles themselves without underlayment, fasteners, trim, ect. Let me know what you got in mind!

Pensacola Beach CommunityChurch on Pensacola Beach, TPO low slope roof with tapered insulation and shingle roof on new addition.




















Regions standing seamon Snow Rd. inMobile.
</p>












1st United Methodist Church in Panama City. Text book example of perfect inside and outside corners, parqapet wall flashings,and flashing plys on a modified bitumen torch applied roof.














































Werehouse in New Orleans























</p>


----------

